# Don't you just love... showing people your animals?



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Had one of my coworkers come 'round today with her kids and partner to see some of our critters - her young lad was desperate to see our snakes and lizards. Her little girl was not so sure.

Showed them our tegus and why a Nile does not make a good pet; then said we would bring down one of our little snakes. The little girl was petrified - in tears - and her dad took her outside for a bit.

We brought down a baby royal for the lad to see, and the little girl came back in; we explained that Winnie, the royal, was scared too - because we are so big and she is so tiny. In another fifteen minutes or so she was up in our reptile room looking at the snakes, up close, to see what we had, without any further signs of fear. Interest and caution, but not terror. She even liked seeing our pink Coral Snow corn.

Novelty is frightening... but let someone see it up close in controlled circumstances and you learn that they are nothing to fear.

If I can reach ONE child like that every year - show ONE more kid that a snake is not a monster - then as far as I am concerned I have justified the entire reason to keep these animals in captivity.

People kill monsters. They respect living things.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a nice success story, glad she changed her mind


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

well done :no1:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah great stuff well done


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

more people should do that


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I try to do that too. My firend's son was terrified of snakes and Lizards. Now he keeps bugging his dad to bring him here :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

People ask why i do so many public shows, well thats the answer !

Its satisfying !


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

HABU said:


> more people should do that


My boss has a company barbeque every year. Each year, the invitation states

"Partners, kids and selected pets welcome."

This is because every year thus far I have been asked to bring "something" for him, his kids, and everyone else there to see. And it means that I can talk to the people who have not seen these sort of things before - and show them that they are not slimy, scary or otherwise monstrous.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

That is awesome.
We have shown a few kids about, neighbours at old house, neighbours at this one,

I let my mate liam [ok not mates as of 6 weeks ago but anyway] 's 2 little step son's get up close and feeding all the beardies and the youngest i let feed our bosc [with tongs and copletly controlled] a chick, should aseen his face when savvy ripped that chick of those tongs  was wicked.. no he didnt piss himself lol his face lit up.

great stuff.


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> My boss has a company barbeque every year. Each year, the invitation states
> 
> "Partners, kids and selected pets welcome."
> 
> This is because every year thus far I have been asked to bring "something" for him, his kids, and everyone else there to see. And it means that I can talk to the people who have not seen these sort of things before - and show them that they are not slimy, scary or otherwise monstrous.


The first year, I took Domino, our Adult Argentine BW tegu. Unfortunately, it meant taking her to work with me for the day first. No-one would leave alone the big black trunk I've converted into her carry home. Eventually I had to show everyone what was in it. My boss legged it out the door, most were fascinated and one fell in love and wanted photos holding her. Then she snuck out of her trunk and went wandering around under a couple of desks, which was amusing.

In the end, she was a big hit all around and then I took her the the BBQ, where everyone loved her too. It seems everybody that meets Domino ends up thinking she's great.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just had 47 beavers on a visit to our sanctuary this morning and they were all so excited at meeting a snake. A few were a bit reticent, but once they'd seen how calm and placid he is they all came forward to meet him.

Like you say if you can reach ONE kid - it's all worth it!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Me and a friend took a selection of her reps to my daughters infant school. The kids loved them, they asked really good questions and behaved exactly how we asked. They all wanted to look at them and nearly all braved a stroke! We really enjoyed the visit too. Next year I'm booked in to give a talk at my parents wine club, I only hope they behave as well!!!!

Jo


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

SOOOO many people give me the same reaction when they find out i have snakes.

People are so small minded but once they see them and how colourful, friendlly and 'not slimey' they are, most of them end up holding them:lol2:


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

My cousins who are 4, 6 and 8 love my leo! 
However my friend who is my age is scared of it, first thing she said was "eww thats gross! does it bite???" Just goes to show...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've said this before but i think it would be a good idea to have a fair of some sort just to draw the kids and their parents to see exotic animals and take some of the stigma off of them and change peoples attitude of them. its hard to be against something if you fall in love with them. also it would show people the fine work keepers are doing and that they are not cruel because they can see how well they are taken care of. a big barbeque or something...grillin and chillin with reptiles maybe. balloons and such. nobody liked the idea. i thought it would be a swell way for keepers to be ambassadors of their hobby. positive exposure is everything. no selling, just a good time. if kids get exposed along with their parents, they may turn into keepers with their parents blessing. the more keepers there are in the UK, the stronger your base will be in fighting off those that may want to banish the keeping of animals...too bad everybody thought it was a dumb idea. all i can say is that we would do it here.........you know us tasteless yanks!:lol2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice one Ssthisto : victory:
I've been round a few times to Ssthito's for various reasons or advice. Each time i learn something new or handle a 'different' reptile, its great and informative. i believe they do a bit off showing rep's at schools and stuff too!
We need more Ssthisto's!!!! lol
some of my kids mates are amazed when they come to my house.... i couldnt imagine taking them to Ssthito's !!!! :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

HABU said:


> i've said this before but i think it would be a good idea to have a fair of some sort just to draw the kids and their parents to see exotic animals and take some of the stigma off of them and change peoples attitude of them.


It really is a good idea, Habu - but it might not be possible to get a license from the council to do something like that, depending on where you are in the UK.

Onissarle and I DO actually do school presentations, and we had to get CRB checked before we were able to do it - but even if it is a pain to jump through the hoops, seeing the faces of the kids when they get to stroke a friendly rat snake or have a gecko walk across their hands is well worth it.

And Eddie: I think you have only seen about half of our animals thus far anyway  

If we could get reliable transport, we would dearly love to do presentations at more schools.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> It really is a good idea, Habu - but it might not be possible to get a license from the council to do something like that, depending on where you are in the UK.
> 
> Onissarle and I DO actually do school presentations, and we had to get CRB checked before we were able to do it - but even if it is a pain to jump through the hoops, seeing the faces of the kids when they get to stroke a friendly rat snake or have a gecko walk across their hands is well worth it.
> 
> ...


If you require more reliable transport i'd be happy to help! If you give me 1 weeks notice i'd definately help out.  no problem


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

And i've been crb checked for my regular job too!!! dunno how but i passed with flying colours!!!! my past was colourfull too! :smile:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Well since i've had mine the majority of the family have changed their opinions on snakes. Some like them but dont want to hold them (if you get what i mean  and others cant get enough of them. Im glad that im educating people and teaching them that snakes arent big monsters that are slimy, bite all the time and were put on the earth to kill and eat humans!!:lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah same since ive had my crestie my whole family (icluding granparents n unlces etc) have completely changed their mind...

my mate came round the other day 2 see it n she hated them b4 n now she will actually hold him lol! i spose its just the fear of not knowing...?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I think you're right, because most people who have a negative attitude have never actually seen a live one close up and if you ask they can't tell you why they don't like them! They just don't, but I've found that most of them come around when they see how placid they are and once they've felt a snake and realised they're not 'slimy', their attitude changes.

Why do people think snakes are slimy???? Surely it can't just be because they've got no legs and so have to 'slither'???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Shiny scales... and they're not actually thinking of SNAKES.

What they ARE thinking about is EELS.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm.... could be right! Anyway, let's get them educated!!:whip:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

well eels make more sense that what i was thinking lol!

i can member when my brother held his first snake his face was proper screwed up till he was holding it n realsised that it wasnt nasty lol


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Novelty is frightening... but let someone see it up close in controlled circumstances and you learn that they are nothing to fear.
> 
> If I can reach ONE child like that every year - show ONE more kid that a snake is not a monster - then as far as I am concerned I have justified the entire reason to keep these animals in captivity.
> 
> People kill monsters. They respect living things.


I have found that people who are pretrified of snakes can spend 5 minutes with my corns or royal and come out the other side with a real fascination, one even asked to buy my corn! I think the fear derives from misunderstanding and how snakes are often portayed as 'evil'...
Ben


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

I luv showing my friends my snake but most of them are scared of it lol and most of them are lads the wimps:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The biggest part of showing people who are nervous is VERY gentle pressure.

Tell them that you are going to bring the animal down to them but that they do not have to get any closer than THEY want to. Let their curiosity as YOU handle it get the better of them!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Finch said:


> I luv showing my friends my snake but most of them are scared of it lol and most of them are lads the wimps:lol2:


Must be honest, I find when I have a class of children, the girls are usually keener than the boys!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Onissarle said:


> The first year, I took Domino, our Adult Argentine BW tegu. Unfortunately, it meant taking her to work with me for the day first. No-one would leave alone the big black trunk I've converted into her carry home. Eventually I had to show everyone what was in it. My boss legged it out the door, most were fascinated and one fell in love and wanted photos holding her. Then she snuck out of her trunk and went wandering around under a couple of desks, which was amusing.
> 
> In the end, she was a big hit all around and then I took her the the BBQ, where everyone loved her too. It seems everybody that meets Domino ends up thinking she's great.


thats beacause she is but i like the little guy down stairs best when can i pick him up :lol2:

we did this we had a guy at richards work and the blokes young son wanted a snake but the rest of the family were terrified so we invited them around to mee the gang by the end of the visit there had all held a snake and wanted one, the one there really full in love was jesse my burm :lol2:

just think if everyone did that to one person there knew who wasnt shaw of snakes.....


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

awww thats a really nice lil story there  i always get my rep's out for my other halfs lil bro and sis. the lil boy is only 3 and thought they was all "scarey" but now he loves them and always wants to see the "fraggles" lol. i pointed to my beardie and said its name is fraggle, now he thinks they are all fraggles so cute lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Theres only been one person i've shown my snakes to that has remained scared. My aunt, if i bring one of the snakes down while she's here she'll run outside..

But everyone else, seemed scared. Yet when they got close and looked at them, the fear dissappeared and was replaced with interest and amazement. 

I've been trying to convince a friend of mine to come over, he says he's scared of snakes. I have snakes but every time i mention snakes he mentions petrol or burning them or something along those lines. He claims that they're the only animal you can't see what they're going to do next.. Because they can just turn and snap. yet other animals you can see their body movements.

I've tried explaining to him that most snakes aren't poisonous, nor are most snakes out to eat every human, nor are all snakes massive. Lol. yet he still keeps this act about him. If i ever get him in my house i'll bring one of my snakes down, and show him. 

But i must admit, it's such a happy feeling seeing people turn from being scared to being interested.


----------



## Maxxed_Ross (Oct 1, 2007)

both my and my girlfriend Caroline's (Red_Fraggle) families love our BD, we regularly take him on a little holiday when we go visiting. My grandpairents are the only people who havn't met him yet but really want to

He gets a great reaction where ever he goes!

A few months back we both drove down to Sheffield to visit Carolines Uncle and cousins for a week. Ozzy hates being cooped up while on the road so we normally get him out and let him sit on us and look out the window... it seems to calm him down. Anyway we had to go through this town and kept having to stop at lights. Every time the cars next to us spotted him they all started laughing and pointing - one guy even started waving at him!!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Trice said:


> THe claims that they're the only animal you can't see what they're going to do next.. Because they can just turn and snap. yet other animals you can see their body movements.


My lot give off the odd hint or two


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> And i've been crb checked for my regular job too!!! dunno how but i passed with flying colours!!!! my past was colourfull too! :smile:


We may have to take you up on that at some point, though probably next year to be honest. Good to hear you've got a CRB check, I was wondering about that since we obviously had to get them done to do the work in schools.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

ratboy said:


> My lot give off the odd hint or two


Lol funnily enough while i got my beardie out, he decided to show me the inside of his mouth and throat.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

My daughter has a friend sleeping over tonight and when i got my butter corn out to check he was ok my daughter wanted to hold him. She then sat with him on her knee and she finally persuaded her friend to stroke the snake after about 5 mins. Then she persuaded her to hold the snake and after her initial fear i thought she was never going to give it back :grin1:


----------

